# Bluescreen: MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION



## frager (22. Juni 2005)

hallo.

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen ein Problem mit meinem PC, und zwar bekomme ich immer wieder den bluscreen MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION 0x0000009c (0x00000004, 0x8053F0F0, 0xB2000000, 0x00070F0F). Meistens passiert es beim installieren von Programmen, vor allem bei denen von Microsoft (Zufall?)
Manchmal zeigt er überhaupt keine Fehlermeldung an und bootet einfach neu. Manchmal kommt er beim neubooten nur bis zum schwarzen Windows Bildschirm mit dem Windows Logo und bootet wieder neu, und das dann immer wieder, bis man ihn ausschaltet und nach einigen Minuten wieder einschaltet.
Früher ist er einwandfrei gelaufen, ich habe auch keine neuen Hardware installiert. Aber an der Software kann es auch nicht liegen, weil die bluescreens schon beim Formatieren gekommen sind.

Weiß jemand was man da machen könnte? Ich wollte mit dem WinDbg die Hardware herausfinden, die daran schuld war, aber komscherweise erstellt mein Windows keine MEMORY.DMP Datei, obwohl ich ein Vollständiges Speicherabbild eingestellt habe :-(
Habe auch schon den Speichertest mit dem Memtest-86 gemacht - scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Die ganzen Hardware funktionieren auch.

Hat da jemand einen Rat?

Wenns wichtig ist, meine Hardware:
Mainboard:  K8N-E Deluxe
Processor:  AMD Athlon 64
Netzteil:      Enermax 460W
Grafikkarte: Radeon 9800 XT

2 Festplatten, 2 Laufwerke, 1 Diskettenlaufwerk, 1 Netzwerkkarte

Danke schon mal


----------



## frager (24. Juni 2005)

Ach kommt, bitte, hat hier echt keiner einen Rat, was ich machen könnte?


----------



## Frankdfe (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo!


			
				frager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bis man ihn ausschaltet und nach einigen Minuten wieder einschaltet.


Reichen denn einige Sekunden nicht aus? Überprüfe mal, ob die CPU-Temperatur nicht zu hoch ist/wird.


----------

